# Fishing Guides



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

It looks like the wife and I will be heading down again to MBSP. After Bike Week.... We try and do something different each year so I suggested guided fishing for flounder in MI area. Not in the ocean unless hook-ups will be better. Any suggestions on who?? Tried it a few times in kayaks but blue fish bonanza on the short side. Thanks for any help...………
Kim


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. Jay Baisch is one of the best flounder guys in MI. Call Baisch Boys Bait and Tackle. (843) 651-1915 Went in December for trout and stopped just short of a 4 man limit in a couple hours. Very pleased. He works his butt off for you.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Hunter. Will give him a call once we get down there and see what the weather is like. I see the water is 69 degrees according to Pier 14 site. Week of the 16th...….
Kim🐟🐠


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

piscesman said:


> Thanks Hunter. Will give him a call once we get down there and see what the weather is like. I see the water is 69 degrees according to Pier 14 site. Week of the 16th...….
> Kim🐟🐠


I have family coming that week too. We're gonna do a cobia charter if they show up. Memorial Day is usually a safe bet, hopefully they'll be here sooner. If not might just go relax and catch some Spanish and let the out of staters catch some sharks.


----------



## Mi Brent (Jun 3, 2017)

Check out Murrells Inlet fishing charters. Jason Burton aka the flounder pounder is the top flounder captain in the area. His boat the Fly Girl is the most recognized charter boat in the inlet. He has a small fleet of charter boats on the marsh walk behind Drunken Jacks restaurant. I would recommend going down to the dock when the boats are coming in and see what they caught and talk to the captains. Capt.Justin on the Ambush is a favorite of mine. Google search them they have a website. Good Luck Brent


----------

